# What kind of duck??



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this thread keeps goin its gonna get better.

its a hen redhead. I would go into how i can tell but it won't help this thread any. For those that say its a hen Can....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey kid...who you calling a  ! I said it was hard based on that picture. Give me the bird in hand, and I'll give you my expert opinion...because everyone knows I'm an expert on diver ducks :evilsmile 



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this thread keeps goin its gonna get better.
> 
> its a hen redhead. I would go into how i can tell but it won't help this thread any. For those that say its a hen Can....


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

who knows if you guys are all right you can obviously tell its a dead duck! come on i cant believe no one said it... i mean you cant be wrong.. im 100% unless its playing opossum... its a dead duck..im an expert on these things.~Hawk


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

See the "mask"? Hen ringneck.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this thread keeps goin its gonna get better.
> 
> its a hen redhead. I would go into how i can tell but it won't help this thread any. For those that say its a hen Can....


Hen ringneck for sure! Shoot a bunch of em every year...they were in thick this weekend. Not big enough for a hen redhead and the white in front of the eye is more distinct than that of a hen redhead...


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

I was hoping someone would post a picture or hen Ringnecks.

Below in the photo is a hen Redhead. What I notice is that the hen Redhead does not have the ring in the bill, just the two tones.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Big Ches said:


>


HEY!!! NO FAIR! Where did you get all those ringers???? There one of my favorite ducks, we only get maybe 2 per season and I look forward to it every year....  





Kev


----------



## Baileyhunter (Sep 3, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this thread keeps goin its gonna get better.
> 
> its a hen redhead. I would go into how i can tell but it won't help this thread any. For those that say its a hen Can....


Thank god someone besides me said that!!!!!

That bird is a Hen Redhead, NO QUESTION.

Just look at the bill for goodness sake.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ringneck


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I am back to redhead. The back looks very brown...

From http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i1460id.html



> Similar species:
> Adult male Redhead in alternate plumage easily is distinguished from Canvasback by yellow eye, blue bill with black tip, gray back and different profile. Females distinguished from female Canvasback by brown body plumage and blue bill with black tip. Females can be distinguished from female Ring-necked Duck by smoothly rounded crown, dark cap and darker brown plumage.


----------

